# What Does This Do?



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

This is probably a dumb question but what is the difference between the HTR switch on my info pannel and the switch on my water heater?

My 2002 has the pannel with buttons for fresh, grey, black and toggles for the pump and HTR.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

The way I understand it...the switch located ON the water heater...with the little safety pin...is a safety lockout...for a service tech to use whenever they drain a tank. This prevents someone from accidentally turning the switch on inside...and toasting the heater.

My PDI guy showed me the little clip...and discussed filling the tank/bleeding air out of the lines...and venting the P/T valve to make sure water weeps out --- indicating a full tank BEFORE arming the water heater with that switch.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You should have 2 switches....one to heat with gas and one to heat with electic. It is ok to have both on if you're on shore power.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You should have 2 switches....one to heat with gas and one to heat with electic. It is ok to have both on if you're on shore power.


Since it is an 02 there could have been some variations on the switches from Lite-way.

I think the remote switch is for the LP system and the local switch is for electric. That is just a WAG, you will need to test them both to see how the system reacts.


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> You should have 2 switches....one to heat with gas and one to heat with electic. It is ok to have both on if you're on shore power.


Since it is an 02 there could have been some variations on the switches from Lite-way.

I think the remote switch is for the LP system and the local switch is for electric. That is just a WAG, you will need to test them both to see how the system reacts.
[/quote]

That's how my 2003 is. The switch on the panel is for LP and the switch on the heater is for electric.


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

On our 2011ther is a switchfor propane and a switch for electric for the.wTer heater on the.panel along with the.lockout switch on the heater


----------

